# Full page pop up add



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Is anyone else getting a full page pop up add, it's getting annoying now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not me 😁


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Nor me .


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

I'l snapshot it next time. It started when firefox updated so i've gone back to a previous version and turned updates off. could have been that.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Just the usual between replys.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

This. That's the full screen.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all,

If it happens again grab all the following info so we can report it to the ad team to have it blocked.

Screenshot
Time when it happened (with timezone)
The user’s platform (device, browser)
The user’s location
The URL where it happened
The user’s IP address (we can pull this if you give us a timestamp)

Jeff


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

What's with the advertisements covering the content on here now?
If I scroll down I now get a third of the posts covered with an iPlayer 'Enjoy the outdoors' add with no way to get rid of it.
I know advertising is needed to cover the hosting costs, but when its this intrusive its massively annoying.









Please get rid of this.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Ad placement is likely due to your browser choice (or other add-ons that have been installed)

FWIW, I use either Vivaldi (chromium based) or Brave and I've never seen a ad on the TTForum.com 
If you add extensions like uBlock and / or Privacy Badger you can block 95 - 99%% of the pop-ups, banners, etc. that are out there.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Latest MS Chromium Edge, no add-ons whatsoever. It seems to have stopped now. It was the ad that appears on the bottom right of the page that was extending across the whole of the browser window. The ad 'hovers' when you scroll if that makes. The one that's there now does, however this occupies the ad space its supposed to.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

It happens to me, i raised the issue a couple of weeks back it's here Full page pop up add
Admin have asked for more details to try and stop it


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Ok happened just now but at work this time
Approx 09.49am (UK)
Firefox browser, Windows 10 pro
URL on screen shot
IP unknown


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

10-4, I will get this one reported.

Next time grab the URL as it makes it easier for us to find it.

Got it: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forums/********-mk2-tt-8j.19/

Jeff


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If it happens again grab all the following info so we can report it to the ad team to have it blocked.
> 
> ...





ADB said:


> What's with the advertisements covering the content on here now?
> If I scroll down I now get a third of the posts covered with an iPlayer 'Enjoy the outdoors' add with no way to get rid of it.
> I know advertising is needed to cover the hosting costs, but when its this intrusive its massively annoying.
> View attachment 489950
> ...


See above post and we can get it reported. 

Jeff


----------

